# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Spor >  Kanarya'nın imdadına uzatmada Yiğit yetişti

## ozzylive

Fenerbahçe, ligin ilk yarısında yenemediği Manisa deplasmanında net pozisyonlardan yararlanamadığı maçın uzatmalarında güldü. Yiğit İncedemir’in kendi kalesine attığı golle kazanan sarı-lacivertli takım, lider Galatasaray’ın ardından tekrar 2. sıraya oturdu.

Geçtiğimiz hafta Süper Lig’de Gaziantepspor’u 3-0 yenerek Manisa deplasmanına seri yakalamak amacıyla giden Fenerbahçe, ecel terleri döktüğü maçın uzatmalarında güldü. Ligin ilk yarısında fırtına gibi esen ancak son haftalarda durulan Tarzanları kendi futbolcusu Yiğit yıktı. şans golüyle kazanan sarı-lacivertliler, puanını 42’ye yükselterek zirve takibine devam etti. Maçın ilk 45 dakikasında oyunun hakimi olan Fenerbahçe, 14 şut gönderdiği Manisaspor kalesini geçemedi. Alex ve Semih’in yokluğunda hücumda alternatifsiz oynayan Bienvenu, zoru başararak inanılmaz golleri cömertçe harcayınca saç baş yoldurdu. Manisaspor, ikinci 45 dakikada açık futbolu tercih etti. Fenerbahçe, günün en çalışkan isimlerinden Stoch’un müthiş gol pası ve Caner’in golüyle öne geçti ancak sevinç sadece 6 dakika sürdü. Serdar’ın kademe hatasından yararlanan Simpson, takımına beraberlik golünü getirirdi. 79 dakikada 6 kez topu karavana gönderen Bienvenu’ye daha fazla dayanamayan Aykut Kocaman, Alex’in veliahtı olarak gösterilen 1994 doğumlu Recep Niyaz’ı sahaya sürdü. Ligin ilk yarısında Fenerbahçe’den 1 puan alan Manisaspor’un yine rakibine çelme takacağı düşünülüyordu. Ancak 90+5. dakikada günün başarılı ismi Yiğit kendi filelerini havalandırınca Kanarya, Ege’den altın değerinde 3 puanla döndü.

*Lefter’in formasıyla çıktılar*
- Manisaspor ile deplasmanda karşılaşan sarı-lacivertli futbolcular, Fenerbahçe’nin efsanevi futbolcusu Lefter Küçükandonyadis’in vefatı nedeniyle sahaya üzerlerinde “Lefter” yazılı nostaljik çubuklu 10 numaralı formalarla çıktı. Karşılaşma öncesinde ısınmaya “Lefter” yazılı ve 10 numaralı eşofmanlarla çıkan Fenerbahçeli futbolcular, seremonide 10 numaralı, arkasında “Lefter” yazılı nostaljik çubuklu formalarla yer aldı. Fenerbahçeli futbolcular, sahaya çıkarken üzerinde “Rahat uyu, çubuklu forma bize emanet” yazılı pankartı taşıdılar.
- Lefter’in vefatı nedeniyle FB şükrü Saracoğlu Stadı’nda düzenlenen törende tribüne asılan dev forma, futbolcular ve taraftarlara imzalatılacak. Formayı bugün Maraton Fenerium Mağazası içinde tafaftarlar imzalayacak. Yarın da tesislerde teknik direktör Aykut Kocaman ve futbolcular imza koyacak.
- Fenerbahçe’de Alex, Semih, Bekir ve üzgür sakatlıkları nedeniyle kadroya alınmazken, genç yetenek Recep Niyaz, bu sezon ilk kez 18 kişilik kadroda yer aldı.
- Manisaspor, kart cezalıları Nizamettin üalışkan ve Murat Erdoğan’ın yanı sıra sakatlığı bulunan Mehmet Güven’den yoksun mücadele etti.

----------

